# How is this possible?



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

What am I not seeing here? How could this be made for 40 bucks?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/173789342/box-jewelry-box-jewellery-box-square-box?ref=sr_gallery_31&ga_search_query=wood+box&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=handmade


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not $40 … Less than that in Asia, shipped here put on Etsy and they still make a good profit.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Etsy is not well policed.

I have not looked at the terms lately. Imports may be
allowed now. They've been tolerated in the past.

That's like a $1.00 box from Malaysia.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It's Asian. Sad that etsy would allow.


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Their home page identifies them as being from the Ukraine and Russia. They have some priced even lower than the one you provided a link to.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Agree with above. You can usually tell by the description's incredible vocabulary and word usage…"The product is made of natural wood and cannot be subjected to prolonged wetting!" If that was an American, or even a native English speaker, it would say, "Don't get this wooden box wet."

This reminds me of a window advertisement I saw here in Texas. It was a hispanic person who was advertising body fat analysis. The advertisement was in English and Spanish, and unfortunately they has translated body fat analysis as "Corporal Grease Assessment". I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. Imagine seeing an SUV driving down the highway with "FREE CORPORAL GREASE ASSESSMENT!!!" plastered on the rear window. Classic…


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I can sell those boxes all day long for $40 each… as long as I never ship any of them  Another problem that has been popping up on some of these sites. (I haven't had personal experience with this happening on etsy, but it is a reality you hear about.)


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, it's a very small box.

Length: 4.72", width: 4.72", height: 4.33", weight: 0.12 lb.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We use to manufacture tables in large quantities along with other things. The tables that eventually came out of China ran most people out of the table business along with us. A lot of furniture manufacturers were run out of the business. It was absolutely impossible to compete with their wage scale. I've seen nicely carved mantel pieces sell for as little as $250 (unfinished). It was partly machine carved and partly hand carved. The quality was nice and there is no way a craftsman here can compete with some of this stuff. Had we not gotten into the architectural molding business we would have had to get out of wood products manufacturing altogether. I can't really say what the answer is.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay, just for funsies… How long would it take you to make a box similar to that?


----------

